# Cat6 Cabinet...



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Forgot the pics -


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Those outlets are funny looking..:laughing:


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

chewy said:


> This is a cabinet I was working on last night in a school for anyone who is interested.


 
How do you like the new job?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Awg-Dawg said:


> How do you like the new job?


Yeah its good, making alot more cash and getting more training


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> Those outlets are funny looking..:laughing:


They look so sad...sad that they're outlets.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Whatever happened to waxed string looms?



and these?



In the hands of a true cable loom runner the results can be inspiring.




A blast from the past.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

LARMGUY said:


> Whatever happened to waxed string looms?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Still used in TELCO central offices. Cable ties not allowed due to the sharp tails can cause personal injury.

By the way, how would that waxed string work out on Cat6? Seems like it would do more harm than cable ties.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Still used in TELCO central offices. Cable ties not allowed due to the sharp tails can cause personal injury.
> 
> By the way, how would that waxed string work out on Cat6? Seems like it would do more harm than cable ties.


Waxed string looks a lot better too.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

LARMGUY said:


> Whatever happened to waxed string looms?
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=...vefGOpUK6TSFY1lr1f3-drSw&ust=1369979997851108
> 
> ...


Sounds like xtalk to me


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Still used in TELCO central offices. Cable ties not allowed due to the sharp tails can cause personal injury.
> 
> By the way, how would that waxed string work out on Cat6? Seems like it would do more harm than cable ties.


Use the waxed braid, it is flat.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Cable ties are supposedly bad but I'm perfectly fine to load up basket tray to capacity with cat6, the bottom cables would receive more crushing than a cable tie ever would. Just nonsense in my opinion.


----------

